# philippine java fern



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get some. Preferable a place that will ship.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

menagerie pet shop. Not sure if they ship


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

really?? My buddy was there a couple of weeks ago and he said they didn't have any. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

noved said:


> Anyone know where I can get some. Preferable a place that will ship.


I have a lot of narrow leaf java fern if you are interested in it.


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you for the offer, but along with the narrow leaf, I really like the hammered look of the leaves on the philippine version. 

Thanks though.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Seller Posted Here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27751


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> Seller Posted Here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27751


Thanks for this.


----------

